# Help some thing is eating ram



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Some how Im losing ram from about 175 all the way down to the 40s and task killer not working to resolve the problem ............ H57 1.3 otb, rockstarblue, changed kernal to pbj-50v maybe it will help? Any better ideas or suggestions?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Honestly android by design is supposed to operate with very little free ram. It keeps programs cached for quick and easy access. When there cached there not using and battery or processor power. Also using a task killer will actually cause problems cause as soon as you kill off those task the OS will try and reload all of the killed apps and that does use CPU and battery. I used a task killer for a while thinking it was helping me. I tried removing it per some advice and have never ran another. Now with that said it is possible you may have a rouge app that is running all the time. The only way to know is to use an app like system panel and let it monitor your phone for a day and see if any one app is using aam excessive ammount of cpu

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7'd Mesmerize


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks bro I'll try it can't hurt I'll let you know


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> Also using a task killer will actually cause problems cause as soon as you kill off those task the OS will try and reload all of the killed apps and that does use CPU and battery.


That's not entirely true. The OS will restart necessary apps that it needs to run properly, but third party apps and such won't be restarted. Task killers are in fact a good way to free up RAM when used properly. You can't just go in and start killing everything in the world. But things like some games that will run in the background or things like third party apps that you may use only occasionally, like the rootzwiki app for example, those can be killed and wont be restarted by the OS and will free up RAM.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah. I should have been more specific when describing that. I use system panel to manage mine. I guess my main point was most task killer kill everything on auto kill. The system apps will be restarted but like you said the third party apps won't. 
And the constant restarting of those system apps is what will kill battery power.

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7'd Mesmerize


----------

